# Big Square Bale Weight



## ANewman

This has probably been discussed here before, but since I'm new I'll ask anyway.

What are the average weights of the different sizes of big square bales? I know a lot depends on length and the type of hay.

How many of each can fit on a 53ft flatbed?


----------



## IAhaymakr

Lots of variables here. My 3x4 cutter baler will make 1100 lb straw bales and 1700 lb alfalfa bales at 8 foot long. Your 53 foot trailer will easily carry 39 bales at three high. That is grossly overweight with hay and not heavy enough with straw. In order to get more straw weight we go three wide on edge on the bottom deck then two layers on the strings above that and haul 49 bales. Sometimes just stacking 4 high is easier but it's also overheight so it's depends on local bridges and DOT looking the other way.
3x3 bales basically stack the same just more bales. 4x4 bales are more challenging because you can't go three high. Your only option with them is two bales wide and two bales high, which is under weight with straw and grass. Although I have seen a few trucks hauling them three wide on the bottom and two high on top, but that is a wide load like round bales. It's getting harder to keep the DOT happy all the time with size restrictions and securing loads. 3x4 bales are the easiest to work with in that regard.


----------



## Teslan

800 lbs for 3x3X8, 1200 lbs. for 3x4X8, 1800 lbs for 4x4X8.	54 3x3s on a flatbed, 36 3x4x8. on flatbed. 24 4x4x8 on a flatbed. The flatbed I'm thinking is 48 feet, but if you have 53 you could put 3 more of 3x4 or 3x8 or 2 4x4 bales I guess. Depending on the length of your bales. Of course they could be heavier depending on moisture when baling and they could be longer and could be shorter. I like to try to bale 7 1/2 foot bales not 8. They tend to stack better on anything. I agree that 3x4's are the easiest to load and legally get the most on a load. I do 3x3 bales as they sell better in this area. I'm speaking of Hesston and Massey bales with no cutter. I've never handled bales by any other baler manufacturer.


----------



## Waterway64

The cutting makes a lot of difference to. Are 3x3x8 bales in first cutting ranged as low as 765 lbs while forth cutting went as high as 1017 lbs.


----------

